# Rich Piana Exposed As A Racist (My Opinion On It)



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2017)

*Rich Piana Exposed As A Racist (My Opinion On It)*

https://youtu.be/w8d5cKDFcxk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/2Zz1KsqS6V0


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 11, 2017)

A rant like that that was meant solely to degrade and hurt his girlfriend isn't really worthy of any response and certainly doesn't have any bearing or represent race relations now or 10 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2017)

GearsMcGilf said:


> A rant like that that was meant solely to degrade and hurt his girlfriend isn't really worthy of any response and certainly doesn't have any bearing or represent race relations now or 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I disagree because I have never said anything like that in my life.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/P4erQIP3gGQ


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2017)

*Rich has redeemed himself!*


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 27, 2017)

I think he is a DICK! from slapping the autistic boy. (yes boy because no matter the age they are never mentally that age) and no matter the year of his rant or the fact it was to "degrade" his ex girlfriend makes for even more pathetic of an excuse. he needs to be slapped in the face, with a 2x4


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2017)

https://youtu.be/3ZPs0gtcWk0


----------

